# Womens Forum HerSailNet - Sign up here! :)



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

As well as all the normal forums, Women also have a special sub-forum only they can see/post/reply.
Its called HerSailNet.

To get in please put your User name here in a comment and we will give you the keys 

We will then delete you name from this post.

It takes 5 posts for a new member to be allowed to use the Private Message system so adding your name below is the quickest way to get into HerSailNet.

No other comments for this thread please  


Mark @MarkofSeaLife 

and @SailNetAdmin


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

All current applications approved and you have access


----------



## SarahInMaine (8 mo ago)

SarahinMaine


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Sarah we will get it done asap.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

SarahInMaine said:


> SarahinMaine


Great Sarah, your in. 









HerSailNet - female specific information







www.sailnet.com


----------



## SuperC (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi Mark
Would love to be part of HerSailNet. Thanks
Ali
SuperC


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Sure. It will take a day 😊

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

SuperC said:


> Hi Mark
> Would love to be part of HerSailNet. Thanks
> Ali
> SuperC


Done. You're in 😊😊

Mark


----------



## lmluchsinger (6 mo ago)

lmluchsinger


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

lmluchsinger said:


> lmluchsinger


OK it will take a day 😊😊


----------



## FluffCake (6 mo ago)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> As well as all the normal forums, Women also have a special sub-forum only they can see/post/reply.
> Its called HerSailNet.
> 
> To get in please put your User name here in a comment and we will give you the keys
> ...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

FluffCake said:


> F


Should just take a few hours. 

Welcome to SailNet 😊😊


----------

